# 10g stocking



## Renee1 (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm almost done the cycle on my 10 gallon and would like to go get my fish sometime next week (*finally* ). I was hoping I could get some opinions on what kind of fish would do well in the tank. I considered an ocellaris clownfish OR a tomato clownfish. At one point I considered a royal gamma. What I really wanted was a firefish. I read they would be ok in a 10 gallon but my lfs told me today they wouldn't do well. He suggested a clownfish and a pygmy angel (it was called royal blue angel in the store). 
I'm just getting confused about what would do well in this size tank and would appreciate any suggestions. I'm basically open to anything. The tank will have live rock but no corals. I'll also have a few hermit crabs and a skunk shrimp


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

really i dont have ANY expereince with saltwater so I am in by no means an expert. but ive read some on them. maybe a small blenny or damsel??? maybe pm an experienced saltwater enthsiast on this forum...i just wanted to give this thread an answer :mrgreen:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your LFS suggested a clown AND a pygmy angel?
NO WAY. You'll have enough problems with either one, especially the angel. The angel will eat your live rock, too.

Oh, that reminds me, you said the tank will have live rock, not that it HAS live rock. If you haven't put the rock in yet, then your tank is far from cycled.

A firefish isn't a good idea in any new tank.

A 10 galllon salt tank is just a bad idea in the first place, but since you've this far already, then I suppose a pair of small gobies would fit.
By the way, Mandarins are NOT gobies, and they absolutley won't do.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

A clownfish and goby will do good skunk cleaner shrimp some crabs, but their right no angel, unless u wanna just lose it and it dies in your tank  

make sure u keep up on them daily top off's too, SG level drops daily so keep on it!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm, actually, the sg RISES a tiny bit each day due to evaporation, but MP has the right idea about daily checks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o *doh* see what i get for stayin out til 3am at the bars! lol thanx for correction. Could always get a auto topoff which i am serisouly considering since u got away for few days ur SG can raise rapidly in those couple days on small tank


----------

